# 1854 Rappahannock River Crib Dam



## JonLanier (Sep 18, 2013)

A few years back we had a HS History Teacher that was getting ready to be deployed to Afghanistan. So I thought it would be good to give him a more personal ‘Freedom Pen’ (for soldiers).

This letter went along with the pen:

_The trees this wood came from are very old and historic. They are from the Fredericksburg area of
Virginia, and between 350 to 400 years old. They were seedling before we were a nation.

They were witnesses to some of the first settlers arriving to colonize Virginia. George Washington
grew up not too far from them. They watched as the colonists fought for their independence, won, and
birthed this great nation.

When full grown they were harvested to be part of the dam that would provide power to the industry of
Fredericksburg. In December, 1854 the Crib Dam was completed. Comprised of pines and oaks, the dam was
anchored in the Rappahannock River to divert water into Fredericksburg and drive its many mills.

The dam fought in two battles in the Civil War, seeing service in The Battles of Fredericksburg and
Chancellorsville, to name a few. It continued working hard driving industry until relieved by the Embry
Dam in 1910. For 94 years it rested under the waters of the Rappahannock. In 2003 was removed to allow
the river to run free once again._

Very happy to say his tour is up and made it back safely home to his loved ones.


----------



## jlnel (Sep 18, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 19, 2013)

Interesting coloring in that one.
Some great history.
Any Certificate of Authenticity?

Les


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

very cool story to go with the wood. Nice pen also.


----------

